# 141 Congress Members Tell DOJ to Drop Pisol Brace 'Guidance'



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

141 member of Congress tell the ATF to kick rocks.









141 Congress members urge DOJ to withdraw pistol brace guidance that 'will make millions of Americans, incl. disabled vets, criminals overnight'


Rep. Richard Hudson (R-NC), along with 140 other members of the House, sent a letter on Monday to Attorney General Merrick Garland and Bureau of Alcohol,




americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just caught this on Guns and Gadgets too.
We'll see where it goes.
While they're at it, they need to write a letter asking Garland to rescind his nomination of Chipman for ATF director.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Just caught this on Guns and Gadgets too.
> We'll see where it goes.
> While they're at it, they need to write a letter asking Garland to rescind his nomination of Chipman for ATF director.











An Official Journal Of The NRA | Former ATF Director: David Chipman Would Compromise ATF’s Mission


The case against Chipman continues to grow.




www.americas1stfreedom.org


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry, nothing will come of this.
And the administration is very busy putting in anti-American, anti-freedom, appointees in everywhere.

Getting the guns is Number One on their agenda. They have to do that first before they can impliment their true plans.

My friends, the future is in the balance. Which hinges on both 2022 and 2024.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, nothing will come of this.
> And the administration is very busy putting in anti-American, anti-freedom, appointees in everywhere.
> 
> Getting the guns is Number One on their agenda. They have to do that first before they can impliment their true plans.
> ...


If the future of our nation hinges on an election or two, we are doomed before we even start.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Crickets , thats all that will happen.. DC is just a snowball of failure running down a mountain to Socialism. Just my opinion.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is there a list for this?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Is there a list for this?





https://hudson.house.gov/sites/hudson.house.gov/files/Hudson%20and%20Members%20letter%20to%20DOJ%20ATF%20re%20Stabilizing%20Brace%20Proposed%20Guidance.pdf


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> https://hudson.house.gov/sites/hudson.house.gov/files/Hudson%20and%20Members%20letter%20to%20DOJ%20ATF%20re%20Stabilizing%20Brace%20Proposed%20Guidance.pdf


Thnx, I see Liz Cheney.. Hmm, but I see Dan Crenshaw.. Most importantly my Congresswoman didnt sign it, Nancy Mace.. ( Citadel Grad, Father a General..hmm)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Thnx, I see Liz Cheney.. Hmm, but I see Dan Crenshaw.. Most importantly my Congresswoman didnt sign it, Nancy Mace.. ( Citadel Grad, Father a General..hmm)


A few Senators have now penned a letter expressing interest in getting answers to their questions concerning the recent proposed rules.
Sadly, the list is much shorter... with only 4 signing it.


https://www.hawley.senate.gov/sites/default/files/2021-06/Hawley-ATF-Letter-Rulemakings.pdf



We'll see what response they get... if any.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A few Senators have now penned a letter expressing interest in getting answers to their questions concerning the recent proposed rules.
> Sadly, the list is much shorter... with only 4 signing it.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WE'RE TALKING!!!
48 GOP Senators Urge Biden To Withdraw Gun Control Proposal Aimed At ‘Law-Abiding’ Americans

Link to letter: https://thereload.com/app/uploads/2021/06/Letter-to-AG-and-Acting-Dirctor-of-ATF-6.24.2021.pdf


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> If the future of our nation hinges on an election or two, we are doomed before we even start.


We have been doomed since 1861.
And no, I have no love for the skalawag Lincoln.


----------

